# No Stirrups November!



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

I remember last year we had a tread for this! So I'll start this years 

I've gotten in 3 stirrupless rides so far! It came to my attention that I was bracing too much while riding (dry spot under stirrup bar) so I'm taking this month to really get my seat back! First ride was bareback, did about 1.5 miles. Next ride I had saddle on but kept feet out of stirrups, 1.8 miles, and today we did 3.9 miles on trails with feet out of stirrups! I already feel like I can tell a difference in my balance AND in my horses way of going. I'm so excited!

Yesterday's proof 








Ignore my browband LOL I use a halter bridle combo, and I had put my halter up a hole..apparently that made my brow band snap on crocked, whoops!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I started today. I did about 20 minutes of W/T/C interlaced with lots of stopping for adjustments. I was thrilled to find I'm much further along this year than in years past. I'm already pretty plugged in and hope to be jumping cross rails by the end of the month.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Thats awesome! I'm not ready to canter yet. I'll walk...and gait....but no canter. I also only trail ride. If I had an arena I'd maybe try cantering!!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

No time for No stirrups, lol. Busy building a paddock, wish I had time to ride, easy than unpiling and then restacking two slings of lumber, phew. Anyways, ride on ladies, nice pic Evilamc! This is my vid from last year, ewww look at the snow!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AziIOWNM8Ow


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

yeah you guys keep it up.. I will keep my stirrups thank you.. I turn into a hot mess trying to ride bareback, and I can ride in a saddle with no stirrups, but when my horse decides he wants to try something dumb I like to have them there if I ever need them..LOL


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Oh you bet your butt my stirrups are right there if I need them. I certainly can't ride my 2x4 of a horse bareback. I'm doing it all via a saddle.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Yeah since I'm in an endurance saddle my stirrups are down and right there if I do get nervous  I'm keeping my feet out though for the most part! My goal is to do one bareback ride a week then rest in saddle but feet out of stirrups.

Waresbear dont be a slacker!!!  I remember you did so good last year!! You got to get a few rides in


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

I have a video from yesterday....but my horse is so pacey in it so I don't want to post! One thin I noticed in it though is without my stirrups my feet seem to turn out really bad!! Thats something I'll have to work on.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm joining in late!

I've gotten two stirrupless SESSIONS in. Since Sky and I are both getting back into shape and he's rather frisky I do a regular riding session and then at the end of the ride, incorporate no-stirrup W/T absolutely NO CANTER as of yet.

I made two awkward photos of 3 different stirrupless moments during my short session. The first session was lots of walk, and one 20m circle of trot. Sitting, of course.

Today's session was a little bit of walk, halts, and lots of trotting straight lines (mostly sitting but a line of posting) and little-er circles due to the arena being wet.

I'm planning to increase our sessions until I feel balanced enough to go completely without. It won't be for awhile though...


----------



## Paintedponies1992 (Nov 17, 2013)

Won't be able to participate in No Stirrups November this year sadly, my guy I'm putting rides on right now is too green, even though I think he'd be fine, but don't want to chance anything


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

If I happen to work in the arena I will give it a go


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Rainaisabelle said:


> If I happen to work in the arena I will give it a go


Chicken  just take your feet out and have your stirrups still there if you get nervous like I am!


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

evilamc said:


> Rainaisabelle said:
> 
> 
> > If I happen to work in the arena I will give it a go
> ...


And proud


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Lol!! Well if you get brave have fun!!!


----------



## DarlaPony96 (Jan 5, 2015)

I've never participated in No Stirrup November. This is all pretty new to me.  Guess maybe I should give it a try!


----------



## DanteDressageNerd (Mar 12, 2015)

I've been riding bareback then in a bareback pad for about 5 or 6 weeks. I wasn't taking on any particular challenge, I just don't have a saddle that fits my horse and I was like well you know what we still need to work. My friend is a saddle fitter and has a saddle for me to borrow for November. So I did no stirrups October, not November  but I have a clinic and show I want to do.

Dante is 5 and a little temperamental. Yesterday (not this video) we really addressed the right hind leg and made him really bend around the inside leg. My trainer was like I think you've gotten it into your head that he's a baby horse and don't think you can pressure him. You've gotten very clever about masking problems without really addressing the issue because you're afraid to have ugly moments and don't want to pressure him. But you're not going to teach him anything if you don't allow it to get ugly for a few moments. In that lesson we had some pretty ugly moments but some real breakthroughs and he went loads better. My trainer said I've learned to be very tactful which you have to be with this horse but we're not in a show ring and I need to get over myself lol. I love her.

This video the canter issue, I can mask the problem and get him to canter the right lead and make it all easy and I bet no one would pick up on the difference but then I'm micromanaging 15 parts to make it happen and not really training him or myself. He needs to be independent of rein aids. The issue is he doesn't want to engage his whole body and isn't picking up the lead from having his body aligned through my seat and position. A lot of this I can cover up but that's not the point of training, this is the part a lot of people skip over or aren't aware of. So this video was weaning me and him off of rein aids and making it happen strictly through seat and position. He wasn't happy about it because it's hard, think of a math test where someone is giving you the answers vs you have to work it out for yourself. My trainer did try to kill me, she missed the part of the video where she had me do trot-canter, trot-canter, trot-canter transitions like 3 steps trot then canter then trot 3 steps canter until it became effortless. I was like no, not again I'm dying (his canter takes a lot to organize) but she has no sympathy for me lol so it was great.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TgwTCmv6Ycs


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Got my butt in gear on this today!


----------



## sonib82 (Jul 24, 2015)

My BO sent a post about this yesterday to the barn. I don't think anyone really read the article she attached, which was to do some no-stirrup work with every lesson. She got people to put their stirrups in a box for the month - give them up completely. I'm not about to sign up for that! Lol. 

I did do some bareback riding last night and definitely need to put some more time in on this. This will be a good thread to keep following


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Oh man putting stirrups in a box for a month?! Thats hard core. No way would I do that haha I'm such a midget its sometimes hard enough finding good uneven ground or stumps to mount from with stirrups! Can't imagine without!!

Dante, props to you! Even doing your lessons bareback!! I wish I had the guts to canter bareback...maybe by the end of this month...or I can at least try to canter without the stirrups  My TWH just turned 6 and can get a little quick at the canter (exciteddddd) so that intimidates me some!!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Can't do stirrupless and use a saddle. It hurts. But I'm ok with bareback.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

So I didn't do much no stirrup work today BUT I felt my hips were looser. My chair seat is improving into a normal just slightly infront seat. I didn't cheat because technically I couldn't see by the time it came to do no-stirrup session. It was pitch black.. I just did walking but it was engaged and forward no stirrup walking, with serpentines and stuff mixed in.

My usual photo will just be a black rectangle with a white blur sequence (told you my horse glowed in the dark)


----------



## Fantelle (Oct 26, 2015)

Ooooh I'm definitely interested in this!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I did my second ride today. I made it 20 minutes trotting which is unheard of for me. I don't know how I got so good at this. I used to dread November cuz I sucked.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

MyBoyPuck said:


> I did my second ride today. I made it 20 minutes trotting which is unheard of for me. I don't know how I got so good at this. I used to dread November cuz I sucked.


Woo! You go girl!


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

MyBoyPuck said:


> I did my second ride today. I made it 20 minutes trotting which is unheard of for me. I don't know how I got so good at this. I used to dread November cuz I sucked.



Thats amazing!! Good job!! Next November you'll be cantering 20 minutes


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

evilamc said:


> Thats amazing!! Good job!! Next November you'll be cantering 20 minutes


Cantering is actually easier for me. My TB's trot is a bit jarring. I never thought I would ever be able to sit it. Luckily my hips seem to have unlocked right around the same time my horse's trot became more smooth. I couldn't canter today due to rain and slippery footy. It's on the list for tomorrow.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

yeah call me chicken, but you wont see me going faster than a walk ever without stirrups/ bareback..lol


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

gingerscout said:


> yeah call me chicken, but you wont see me going faster than a walk ever without stirrups/ bareback..lol


It's not no saddle November, just no stirrups. Put your biggest, deepest saddle on there and do it! Hold on if you need to at first and then work your way up to it.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Second no stirrup ride went much better tonight! Was actually able to do multiple circles instead of just one. I also already feel a difference in my leg position.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

gingerscout said:


> yeah call me chicken, but you wont see me going faster than a walk ever without stirrups/ bareback..lol


If I can do it on my goofy horse that is scared of clucking, you can do it on your horse!! Just work your way up slowly!


----------



## CinnaDex (Jan 19, 2014)

I am joining the thread, no stirrup November is my fave , I've had 4 stirrupless rides so far, and only one that wasn't (first lesson with a new coach and an unfamiliar horse, not the best idea to go stirrupless for that one lol) I don't have any pics or vids yet, but I do have a couple from last year that I'll share

I'll have to make sure to get some vids from this year and compare - I've gotten way more serious about riding and riding correctly between then and now, i'm pretty keen to see if i've improved 

I'm also keen to watch everyone elses progress , i hope you all have fun ^_^










I was pretty terrified jumping stirrupless XD but i made myself do it somehow and i don't remember why lol, i have like ten pics where i am jumping and my expression is just like "ahhhhh why"



























i have no idea what i am even doing with my hands in these pics, those reins were way too long and heavy for us I used to have to adjust them every four strides to be comfortable haha. I have new reins now and they're much better 

Happy riding all


----------



## DanteDressageNerd (Mar 12, 2015)

This is probably my last bareback lesson. I'm finally getting a saddle to borrow. I've been riding bareback since late September. My little man is progressing to a point where he's quite bouncy and I want a saddle lol he doesn't look it but I felt like I was getting jumped out of the pad which slid quite a bit lol. It took a lot out of me lol. I had an ADHD day and ran into the wall and was just disorganized but hey we all have our days. It takes a lot of focus to ride this horse. Mostly to organize and keep him balanced, then keep him through and supple and not get behind, then half halting to help keep him from getting behind. Then if I'm a little late with my leg and don't supple him he flips his head like I yanked his teeth, even though I was just a little off in my timing. I was just not focused enough. I love this horse, he's making me a better rider but I wasn't focused enough and made a lot of mistakes but he didn't spook so not too many.

Before this video we worked on haunches in but that didn't get on video lol oh well. Mostly go down quarterline, leg yield 2 steps for bend then ask for haunches in. Bend matters more than the haunches in at this point. If I wanted to just bring his quarters in no problem but the bend it what makes the movement effective. But I am proud of my 5yr old, I bought him just broke and now he's schooling 1st, developing 2nd level. 

I was joking about her trying to kill me, I think she took me literally lol. We've known each other for a long time.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pxwX7KjlHAE


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I did my 4th ride yesterday and am back to sucking. Guess my hips were tight from the ride the day before. I had to post the trot since my horse was not able to tolerate my sitting bounce. Canter was okay, but it was really windy so we kept it short in case horsey did a goofy boy spook. Hopefully Monday we'll be back heading in the right direction.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Im going on a BIG trail ride tomorrow  Prob be over 30 people!! Going to try and go stirrupless the whole time!


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

While I've enjoyed reading everyone's stirrupless adventures, I had no intention of going stirrupless myself. For me it is "No Fall Off November" . . . and December . . . and January . . . and February. However, I really admire you guys for challenging yourselves.

But I had to laugh at myself today because I did indeed do a No Stirrup November day, not really meaning to. What happened was that every Sunday before church, my daughter has her two Girl Scout riding friends over to ride our horses. These two girls would never be able to ride horses if we didn't share ours with them. The girls have such a wonderful time, my daughter is in heaven, and the horses get good exercise.

But this Sunday, one of the horses has an abscess and can't be ridden. So I hatched the plan to have one person walk and the other 3 ride, and trade off every once in a while. It was too much trouble to change the Western stirrups, and the girls didn't want to fool with changing the English and Aussie stirrups. So when we traded off, we just rode without stirrups. Which I thought was kind of amusing since it was November and you all were doing that on purpose.

My daughter is training a 3 year old filly. She's put about 30 rides on her so far. I've only ridden the filly 4 times. She's a good filly and doing great, but she's still very green and has a way to go before she's dependable. This was the first time my daughter's friends had ever had a chance to ride the filly, and stirrupless as well, because my daughter is only 13, is petite, and I bought her a bear claw barrel saddle to make sure she was safe while training this filly.

All went perfectly until we were nearing home, and the filly began to play up. First she bucked, then she bounded forward, then she bucked and bounded forward. I asked the young girl on her if she wouldn't rather have my daughter on the filly. I want these rides to go smoothly and well. She said, "Yes!" She was quite intimidated by the filly. I looked at my daughter and could see that she was scared as well.

"Want me to ride the filly?" I asked gently. "Yes!" my daughter said, quite relieved, though the stirrups were really the correct length for her. No Stirrup November for me! I climbed on the filly and we had a little playing up, not too bad, one bound--my first canter on the filly--and mostly a good walk home.

Just had to share--I had no intention of doing a No Stirrup ride, but got one anyway. Ha ha.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Aw knightrider great story! Glad you got to join in a little and good job to all the kiddos for doing it too!

So my big ride today was a flop. There was about 35 riders, and we've ridden with big groups before...but this time I had my friend with me on her QH so we tried to stay in the middle of the pack...and I was trying to keep my TWH slower..well it didn't go well. It ended up being a fight the entire time trying to keep him behind the slower horses  Her horse was giving her a little trouble too so we called it quits...and I kept my stirrups the whole time  Usually when we ride with non-gaited horses I just stick him in front, but I decided to try holding him back some today adn it just wasn't pretty. He was calm as a clam but just moves out so I had to fight with him and then he gets frustrated!

Hoping to make up for it tomorrow!


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

Sorry your ride didn't work out so well. What happens tomorrow?


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Hopefully a better ride LOL!!! I'll just take him out solo and hopefully do our normal thing!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Maybe next year ;-;


----------



## CinnaDex (Jan 19, 2014)

I like your story knightrider, it's pretty cool  

I hope that your ride tomorrow goes better evilamc  I had a bit of a bad ride as well yesterday - my horse was pretty tense and hyped up for the first half of it but eventually he calmed down and I dropped my stirrups in our cool down 

I can't ride today bc its too wet, but I have my fingers crossed for tomorrow!


----------



## CinnaDex (Jan 19, 2014)

I couldn't figure out how to edit my earlier post, but the trails were nowhere near as bad as I thought they would be, so we went out for an hour, it was pretty good, we practised some neck reining and went through a whole heap of puddles - which my horse was very good about, sometimes he takes a few minutes to get into them but today he just walked straight in and out each one, which is awesome


----------



## TimTamAddict (Nov 7, 2015)

Well i wasn't planning on doing it, but yesterday i was doing a flat out gallop on my gelding (he just loves doing it) and my feet slipped from the stirrups. I survived galloping at full speed without stirrups so i reckon i could give it a try and do some normal riding this way (but with a saddle of course just in case)...


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

It amazed me when I first saw a post on facebook about "no stirrup november" it was a woman pleading with her trainer "please don't make me do this"

that was the point that I realized how much I take my balance for granted. it wasn't my first year riding, but my second year riding that I became comfortable dropping my stirrups while trail riding, riding bareback around the pasture (too lazy to grab a saddle)

i think everyone needs to learn not necessarily to canter without stirrups but at least be comfortable at a walk


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Well I ended up getting called into work this morning so my original plans didn't happen! I made it home with just enough daylight to hop on bareback before dinner though.

Got in almost 2.5 miles bareback around the neighborhood. Riding in my neighborhood means riding down a very busy 2 lane road that people go 50mph on...so I'm quite proud of how well my boy does on this road. There isn't really anywhere to the side we can ride so we pretty much have to ride on the road.


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

I took my stirrups off on October 25th  And I've liked how much I've improved, I might keep them off for a while after november


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

LoveTheSaddlebreds said:


> I took my stirrups off on October 25th  And I've liked how much I've improved, I might keep them off for a while after november


Go you!!! I could totally feel an improvement tonight too with my bareback  Its amazing how you can feel the difference.


----------



## NavigatorsMom (Jan 9, 2012)

I do a little bit of no-stirrups on every ride! But I've decided to make an effort to do more with it this month, and hopefully carry it over into my regular rides after November passes  

Sitting trot and canter are not much of an issue, but posting trot is awful! I've gotten to the point where I can do about 4 laps around the arena of posting (2 in either direction) but it does kill my thighs. However, it is improvement! 

Next up I suppose I'll try a little jumping without stirrups.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

GUYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I did so much stirrup-less trotting and walking! He even tried to canter at one point but I didn't feel we were ready for that despite him being so well behaved! I think he needs to develop more balance and me to work on my abs.

But it was great!!!!


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

I cheated today  I went to a park I've never been to, two other ladies pulled up just as I did and invited me to ride with them. Since I didn't know what to expect with them/the trails I kept my stirrups  I did however get a compliment about how great my seat was!! So that made me feel good, all my other on stirrup and bareback rides are paying off!


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

I rode 90 minutes today, my boy was perfect and I KEPT my stirrups the whole time pbbbtttt...LOL:rofl:


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I rode 4 minutes of my 22 minute ride yesterday stirrupless. It wasn't pretty lol!


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

I told myself I would participate this year, but somehow that hasn't happened yet; will see if I can incorporate stirrup-less work this week!


----------



## Irish Cob (Nov 8, 2015)

We did half hour today. It rained but no matter.



_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BreezylBeezyl (Mar 25, 2014)

I love No Stirrups November 2015 because I get to laugh maniacally at all of my fellow students when they are unable to move after their lessons.

My mare is on a strict walking-only program because of an injury. I basically got a Get of Jail free card for this month.


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

Irish Cob said:


> We did half hour today. It rained but no matter.
> 
> 
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Wow, no stirrups AND you rode in the rain?!? That's hard core!


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Got in a bareback ride today around my neighborhood. Jax was being kind of an idiot spooking at everythinggg! Happy to say I sat his leep to the side spook without a problem! I cantered bareback for the first time too! Wasn't great...We were almost back home and all a sudden he started doing more a running walk...I tried to slow him down with seat and half halts..he just ran through it! I ended up grabbing mane and riding it out till I got to my drive way  The road I ride along is just TOO busy to do one rein stops on when cars are passing me. Once we got there we did a one rein stop...multiple times...he kept trying to walk/take off down the drive way before I asked him to walk on. Once he was listening, we LEFT again and went back around the tiny loop across my driveway. We did lots of stops, being patient and backing. After all that he walked back home the second time nice and quietly.


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

I'm also doing No Stirrup November, the only times I have ridden with the was my last lesson (new saddle I was trying) and at my show yesterday. 

I've done both bareback and in a saddle, but I prefer bareback. 

A question I have is how you post without stirrups? I know you're not supposed to use them to post anyway, but I wasn't ever really taught the correct way.


----------



## Irish Cob (Nov 8, 2015)

Lonestar I use the momentum from the horse to lift me. There is barely any difference between sitting and posting. 
I keep my trot slow and steady for bareback and stirrup less at the moment. My lass being a cob has one heck of a trot on her and is mega bouncy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Here is a still... I'd share the video but I'm not quite ready to be seen in action yet. In this shot he was hoping to canter and pooping


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Here is a still... I'd share the video but I'm not quite ready to be seen in action yet. In this shot he was hoping to canter and pooping


Wow; he's got mad skills; pooping while preparing to canter. Ana demands to halt for pooping :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

frlsgirl said:


> Wow; he's got mad skills; pooping while preparing to canter. Ana demands to halt for pooping :icon_rolleyes:


Yeah he has never asked to stop and poop. Like me, he's highly organized. He's a great multitasker :blueunicorn:

But yeah no, we weren't gonna actually canter without my stirrups. Nu uh.


----------



## DanteDressageNerd (Mar 12, 2015)

Unfortunately I'm back in my bareback pad. We tried using my saddle temporarily and Dante is already very back sore. I feel horrible for him. So massage, daily lunging and stretching for a few days then back to riding bareback. He saw the chiropractor 2 weeks ago, teeth were done 2 weeks ago as well.

With saddle fit I'm looking at getting him a custom saddle if the fitter we have coming in can't figure something out. She's one of the best in the country and I guess pretty innovative. I can't ride Dante in something that sort of fits. He's already pretty tricky to ride, very quirky. I'm switching trainers for winter as mine is in FL. And I had to explain to the new trainer who is very good, just different. You can't fight with this horse, I'm not into that for one and it's very counterproductive and this horse will go straight on his hind legs if you fight him. You cannot make him do something, he has to want to do it or he's unridable like make him move forward he bucks and kicks out, ride his face straight on the hind legs. He's not naughty, he's not a bad horse he just needs to be ridden a certain way. Like any problems in the bridle correct with laterals don't touch his mouth beyond suppling with the fingers. He rides off of position and between the legs. He needs enough impulsion to propel himself and I might need to run him off his feet a little, then bring him back and play around with that to have that adjustable feeling. He's well trained with correct responses. If he's being naughty something is wrong, (saddle fit) when he acts up I know something is hurting so I feel pretty bad for him atm. I want to rip my hair out. The saddle thing is beyond frustrating and I don't really have the money for custom but I can't have my horse in pain either.

It's hard to find a good saddle fit for him and myself. I'm hard to fit and he's hard to fit. I have a long femur and short calf. I also have chronic tendonitis in my left hip flexor and degenerative disks in my lower lumbar joints.


----------



## Irish Cob (Nov 8, 2015)

What bareback has you got. Always fascinating to hear what others have.
I currently have and love my Little Joe. I might look into The Barefoot ones.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bekahragsdale (Oct 14, 2015)

I'll add a photo to this thread. We've been doing a lot of bareback riding since he's not able to ride in a bit currently because of his teeth I might as well go almost completely tackless... Well minus my bosal 😉


----------



## NavigatorsMom (Jan 9, 2012)

I did a short bit of no stirrups during my ride today and Nav and I even popped over a little crossrail! Hopefully will do more when I've got a spotter, I can hardly bring myself to do even something that tiny when I'm alone.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Since Friday, since all the snow appeared (yuckity yuck), I have been riding 3 horses per day, mostly sans stirrups.


----------



## Irish Cob (Nov 8, 2015)

bekahragsdale said:


> I'll add a photo to this thread. We've been doing a lot of bareback riding since he's not able to ride in a bit currently because of his teeth I might as well go almost completely tackless... Well minus my bosal 😉


Why not I do, it's fun and adds interest to schooling.
Sadly my Barefoot cordeo is too small, looks lovely on but totally ineffective as a "just in case" item.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

DanteDressageNerd said:


> Unfortunately I'm back in my bareback pad. We tried using my saddle temporarily and Dante is already very back sore. I feel horrible for him. So massage, daily lunging and stretching for a few days then back to riding bareback. He saw the chiropractor 2 weeks ago, teeth were done 2 weeks ago as well.
> 
> With saddle fit I'm looking at getting him a custom saddle if the fitter we have coming in can't figure something out. She's one of the best in the country and I guess pretty innovative. I can't ride Dante in something that sort of fits. He's already pretty tricky to ride, very quirky. I'm switching trainers for winter as mine is in FL. And I had to explain to the new trainer who is very good, just different. You can't fight with this horse, I'm not into that for one and it's very counterproductive and this horse will go straight on his hind legs if you fight him. You cannot make him do something, he has to want to do it or he's unridable like make him move forward he bucks and kicks out, ride his face straight on the hind legs. He's not naughty, he's not a bad horse he just needs to be ridden a certain way. Like any problems in the bridle correct with laterals don't touch his mouth beyond suppling with the fingers. He rides off of position and between the legs. He needs enough impulsion to propel himself and I might need to run him off his feet a little, then bring him back and play around with that to have that adjustable feeling. He's well trained with correct responses. If he's being naughty something is wrong, (saddle fit) when he acts up I know something is hurting so I feel pretty bad for him atm. I want to rip my hair out. The saddle thing is beyond frustrating and I don't really have the money for custom but I can't have my horse in pain either.
> 
> It's hard to find a good saddle fit for him and myself. I'm hard to fit and he's hard to fit. I have a long femur and short calf. I also have chronic tendonitis in my left hip flexor and degenerative disks in my lower lumbar joints.


I could have written this myself! I went through 20 something saddles before I found something that fit both of us; now the saddle already needs adjusting again, and I still have problems getting my lower leg around my mares wide barrel because of the long femur short calf issue. I currently ride in a Thornhill Klasse that was custom fitted via long distance saddle fitting; hoping to go see an actual saddle fitter in person next month to get it adjusted.


----------



## DanteDressageNerd (Mar 12, 2015)

Yep. Saddle fitting is frustrating and gets very expensive :/ sometimes it's easier to find a horse than to find a saddle for that horse.

I rode Dante bareback yesterday. Winter has hit so he's pretty nervy to ride, wants to jump out of his skin to start with then as I get him focused and put my legs on he's much more ridable. Still nervy but not jumping out from underneathe me. My legs are his safety blanket when he's scared. I feel so bad for him because if he spooks he shakes and gets really tense, he's genuinely scared. Poor guy but then you get him focused and working and he relaxes, loosens up and is pretty fun to ride. Very expressive and even more responsive, so that's pretty cool. Got ran off with for a second and I kept sending him up, gotta take advantage of the energy. More impulsion which makes most things a lot easier/better but more difficult too. It's easier to upset him, harder to get relaxation but he's more responsive and doesn't lose momentum as easily in the laterals, so I can ride them with more angle and step but it's harder to keep him straight so I had to halt and pick it up again quite a few times. Over all it was a pretty productive ride. Would be nice to have a saddle though lol.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Got in a really fun ride stirrupless today. Rode bareback yesterday a short ride but got in over 8 miles today  Walk/gait and a few strides of canter! Met up with friends at this rails and trails that neither of us have ever been to. Kept my stirrups off pretty much entire time. Only picked them up when we decided to pick up speeds a bit. Don't feel ready for cantering yet lol, I'm such a big 27 year old baby.


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

Our trainer always has us ride part of every lesson w/out stirrups. I am fine w/ this. She has us practicing picking up the stirrups at all gaits too. However, last week she suggested stirrup-less posting. That was one of the hardest things I've ever done!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Well, we got a big dump of snow and the temps are pretty frigid but since I have decided to embrace winter, here we are, riding bareback. We drew out a peace sign and spelled out "RIDE" in the fresh snow, talented, aren't we?
View attachment 722754


View attachment 722762


View attachment 722770


View attachment 722778


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

LOL!!!! Thats so awesome Wares, one way to have fun in the snow and still work!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Waresbear, can you get him to write his name in the snow?!


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

I love riding in the snow; especially in fresh snow; how fun!


----------

